# utube upload



## daddy/ben (May 21, 2005)

hey guys I have tried to upload a new video to utube, hope you all can help me,my video is 800meg. avi. this is very large and will take hours to upload, is there any way to downsize or compress this video to around 100 meg. ? I am really stuck, maybe resolution is too great. any free software programs to try ?
thank you all 

johnboy:wave:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

you can try the windows movie maker or a trial software of pinacle 8. how long is the movie what format ? check out a program called videoDUB


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

uTube? Is that like YouTube or Google Video?


----------



## daddy/ben (May 21, 2005)

ya thats youtube, and yes it is avi video, 800megs I want to shrink it down to about 120 megs. without too much of a loss in quality.
thanks guys!

johnboy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reducing a video from 800 to 100mb can be done using the right codec and settings, but the quality and picture size will be very much reduced. Could you split the video into smaller parts?


YouTube limits the video size to 100mb, same as Yahoo.


YouTube said:


> All videos uploaded to YouTube have a 100MB file size limit. The longer the video is, the more compression will be required to fit it into that size. For that reason, most videos on YouTube are under five minutes long.
> 
> *In addition, there is a 10-minute length limit for all videos unless you have a 10+ Minute account.* If you have a 10+ Minute account, the length limit is lifted, but the file size limit stays at 100MB.



Google Video has some suggestions which might be helpful for keeping maximum quality at a low filesize....


Google said:


> Quality Recommendations:
> 
> If possible, we suggest uploading the original source file. However, we recommend the specifications below for maximum quality and reasonable file size:
> 
> ...


And videohelp.com has a *comparison chart* showing the best formats to use for different situations


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I have two ways that have been very successful with youtube, the first way is probably the best.
*Render as .wmv at 1mbps 30fps and 320X240, your audio should be at 128kbs,44khz CBR mode*

The next best that I've found is...
If your editing system has the option use *MainConcept AVC/AAV (.mp4) 320X240, frame rate 15fps progressive single pass VBR Max 800,000bps MIN 500,000bps*

I use Sony Vegas but you should be able to use the same settings that I have shown here with your editing system.

You are trying to upload an .avi file which is ridiculously huge for uploading. Try changing the format to one of the two ways I have mentioned than upload your new file. If you don't have a program to change the format you can try using a free program that I have just discovered this week called Super. It can change just about any file to any format including flash.

Here is a quickly done photomontage that I put together for someone that I uploaded to youtube using the first technique I put in this post...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iUroEZ8Jbw
If you like it give me a couple of stars 
The quality is not perfect but it is much better than anything else I have tried in the past.


----------

